# solar 12v lights in barn



## CSA again (May 2, 2007)

I have been playing with the idea of 12volt lights in my barn? Can I use a 12 volt car battery ? what watt blubs could I use with a car battery? Can I use a solar panal to charge the battery? how about some sort of regulator to controll the charging of the battery? where can I find these componates for sale?
Thanks eddie


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

This is a fair explaination of what's needed for a basic lighting system. 

http://www.motherearthnews.com/DIY/2007-04-01/Easy-DIY-Solar-Lighting.aspx

As for wattage. How much light do you need and how long will they be on? Leds and CFLs use less electricity and work well with solar systems. They are worth the money as your solar panel can be alot smaller than with incandecants.

Car batteries don't last very long with solar lighting. Deep cycle marine bateries work better and don't cost any more.

Yes a solar panel can charge the battery and a charge controller is needed.

Components can be found in many places and can't really recomend one over another


----------



## LMonty (Jul 31, 2006)

this looks like a great started system, and you just (AFAIK) need the deep cycle battery, which is cheaper to buy locally. when I can afofrd it, its the one I'm going to grab.
http://ww2.harborfreight.com/cpi/ct...id=20&pricetype=C&categoryname=SHOP EQUIPMENT


----------



## CSA again (May 2, 2007)

thank you for the info..

eddie...


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Hey Eddie, Try Backwoodssolar.com. While you are there request a catalog. The catolog is chock full of info and is free. The people there are very friendly and helpful also. We have been well pleased doing business with them. You can get a 12v compact flourencent that uses less than 1/2 amp power.


----------



## greg273 (Aug 5, 2003)

vicker said:


> Hey Eddie, Try Backwoodssolar.com. While you are there request a catalog. The catolog is chock full of info and is free. The people there are very friendly and helpful also. We have been well pleased doing business with them. You can get a 12v compact flourencent that uses less than 1/2 amp power.


 I would like to second that postive comment about Backwoodssolar. I've bought some stuff from them, and they have been very helpful, always answering the phone, and walking me through some of my questions. Great customer service, and with a working knowledge of the products they sell.

As for the original post, just today I went to HomeDepot and got some solar powered yard spotlights, that consist of 3 lamps, each with 3 LED bulbs, and a small solar panel. I believe each light has its own Ni-Cad battery, I am going to set this up in my wood shed, hopefully I can gather wood this winter without needing a flashlight. Oh, and it was almost half-price, only $25, so I thought I'd give it a try. Sure beats running a wire all the way down there.


----------



## greg273 (Aug 5, 2003)

The solar LED lights work great! Very bright, and each comes with a 12ft cord so they are moveable. Think I'l buy another set for the storage shed/workshop, they are very handy.


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

Here's a lighting system on EBAY:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Complete-Small-...ryZ41981QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

I'm not the seller.


----------

